

Show HN: My personal project landing page - hhog
http://intro.daloops.com/

======
gabeochoa
Here is the list that hides from you:

    
    
      Make your art richer and interactive
      Get collaborators to work with you
      Use the internet as a canvas
      Record, stream and share your sessions
      Remix many different kinds of media
      Use your external controllers on the web
      Work offline and sync online
      Opensource and developer friendly

------
wodenokoto
When I opened the page, I started reading the long introduction text. Then
that disappeared and some hexagons appeared. I can click them, but for what
purpose I couldn't figure out.

There's a little plus-icon I can click to see the first 4 lines of the former
text, but that is it.

I have no idea what your project is, but it seems to be user hostile.

~~~
hhog
Sorry for the bad experience (that was not the point of it). The initial list
is my failed attempt at making it also available to anyone without JS. I just
removed it since it is present on the +.

Im going to change the site to make the purpose evident, thanks for the
feedback (and sorry again for the hostility).

------
hhog
Thank you for the feedback, i changed a few things and now it starts with a
small presentation of what it is.

Any new feedback ? (do i have to do another Show HN for new feedback?)

------
wingerlang
I have no idea what it is about.

------
eevilspock
Far too vague if you're trying to find interested early adopters. The only
thing clear to me: The photo and video were taken in West Seattle.

~~~
hhog
Thanks for the feedback. Ill try to make it clearer :)

The photos and video are from Lisbon

